# kendall/southwest miami meet



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

I am from kendall, and i wanted to know if anyone in this area of miami, or the southwest area of miami wanted to start a meet....if so please write!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*hell yes!*

count me in! ive been wanting to break the ice in having some type of meet down in my side of town... hey nismofreak... wut school do u go 2?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

i go to miami dade community college.....yeah bro, i want to get something together maybe just to chill or whatever.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*cool...*

i go to FIU... we should try to find all the forum members from miami to join in and spread the word. all we need is a time and place to go by...


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

whats up everyone

check this site out www.305sr.com 

check the message board it gives more info on meets


late

edwin


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

cool....whiteb14 if you know any other members from miami let them know and we will set something up. i got your aol instant messenger name off the message board, if i catch you online i will im you...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*OK*



nismofreak said:


> *cool....whiteb14 if you know any other members from miami let them know and we will set something up. i got your aol instant messenger name off the message board, if i catch you online i will im you... *


will do...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

i see that you are online right now, and i tried to send you a yahoo im thing, but you didn't get it i guess...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Im down too and I got sum more Nissan boys from my club that I can bring along.....oh and Im in Miami Lakes/Hialeah and I go to FIU-north right now

yahoo-mpsentu1


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm down!


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Sound good


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

I'm down, 

I'll bring two more b13's and some friends along too.. everything should be cool

Any idea where it would be? i dont wanna outrace the cops again 

late


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*its looking good*

nismofreak and i are thinking about doing it at tamiami park (by FIU) during the day time to prevent any boys in blue from joining us. we need to think of a day that everyone can make it... give me suggestions please!!!


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

hmm.. i remember when honda society had a meeting there.. there was mad cars like 60+
there was a peruvian festival and the cops told us to leave somewhere else.. 

your call man, as long as tamiami is empty that day your fine

late
edwin

PS.. i see your car all the time in FIU.. good mods man


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*thanks...*



perma23 said:


> *hmm.. i remember when honda society had a meeting there.. there was mad cars like 60+
> there was a peruvian festival and the cops told us to leave somewhere else..
> 
> your call man, as long as tamiami is empty that day your fine
> ...


i just got the se-r rims on yesterday... let me know what u think of them, i posted pics in the members rides section.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

As far as days go _my_ only days off from work are on friday's and sat. So its all good there. Also whould we bring anything? Food? Beer? Bail money?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Tamiami sounds good--and yeah I think we should all briun sum type of goodies (esp. BEER>>>LOL)...

I say U give us till like the begining of April that way Spring Break is out the way-and I have enuff time to do more mods....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*ok...*

april sounds great... when is the youth fair gonna be there? we should do the meet after the fair is gone.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

Yo!
Having a meet sounds cool... i recommend u guys go to all the regular meets we have.
305sr meet 
import speed south 

They both have meets once every two weeks.. i'm usually there when i have free time

hope that helps 
edwin


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Any set date yet? I might have my drop done hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

there is a meet thatll be happening in april on the 6th down in broward at the cb smith park talk to helix31 on altimas.net


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*We need to meet*

I ve been looking to meet with a buch of people from my area i live right by tamiami park and ive seen alot of people meet there with out a problem just set a date..... pref. sat in the afternoon


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sounds interesting! Might have to check this out as well.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ok... lets take a vote on a saturday at tamiami park... i cant wait to have a meet on this side of town ... im down 4 any day... so lets decide!


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*Count me in!*

I can make it around 6 cuz thats when i get out of work ( i work at stirke force paintball ) the only thing we would need to agree on is a meeting place and because the fair is still going on so it might be kinda packed...... we could also meet sum where else like a fast food joint they never kick u out


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Yeah, I'm pretty flexible guys! I mean, if you do it next weekend by chance, I won't have a car ready to showcase, but I will be there. Any time after that, one of the new B12 beasts will be up and ready.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Here if any one has AOL AIM feel free to im me xXUrBaNbEaTsXx i drive a 200sx se auto w/ a few mods


----------



## }{yBr1D (Mar 30, 2003)

well, there is gunna be a meet at CB Smith Park on Sunday the 6th... just thought i'd letcha all know all nissan's are welcomed...  altimas.net peepz r starting one down here might do it monthly...  never know hope to see ya all.. post if u need the directions or addy


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i know this is off topic but, anyone here in S. florida got a b14 spoiler that they can sell me?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

yo guyz.....we can do this whenever, just give me time to replace my blown 12's  (maybe on the 19th?)


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

i think the 18 would be better like around 6 or 7 cuz that way every one gets a chance to get out work school ect. and its still early to make plans for who ever has plans i mean im down o have it in tamiami park now that the fair is not there its easy to meet up. 

cant be monday cuz im getting my costom exhaust put in


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well lets make a date here cause I'm kinda looking forward to meeting some of you hoes and seeing your shits!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

NO NO! not the 18th! im gonna be out of town... how bout april 25th or 26th at tamiami park?! like that everyone has time 2 plan ahead!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

dude this planning stuff is starting to get pretty annoying.....can we just do it whenever already.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Act like a tennis shoe and Just Do It... Word...:banana:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

fine then... the 26th it is at tamiami park in the afternoon. im putting my foot down and my banana :banana: is the 26th ok with everyone?!?!


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

its done the 26 like around 6


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

DONE!.... And you know what you can do with your banana! :jump:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*yes!*



Sentrixx said:


> *DONE!.... And you know what you can do with your banana! :jump: *


LOL  cool then we all agree! FINALLY! (it took long enough)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> (it took ling enough)


 We learn new words everyday, don't we


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sorry  hooked on pho0nnicks did NOT work 4 me


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I see


----------

